# Tablet paint estimator software



## Paradigmzz

Anybody use onestepestimating? The A. Allbright estimating app? Designed for iPad, but 600 a liscence and the liscence is a yearly renewable. Not sure if that means 600 a year, but I'll find out when I get a contact call tomorrow for the 30 day trial. 


For 600 yearly, I'll just go buy a windows tablet and use pats www.thepaintestimator.com program. Sucks my wife bought me an iPad for Fathers Day though. Im just trying to set up a one stop close the deal setup without having to go back to the office and put in extra hours that I could be in the field or home playing with my kids.


----------



## RCP

I'm doing the demo now, reviewing it and 2 others for BP. So far I really like it. Josh did a webinar and the support service looks great. It is very nice the way you can have a customer sign right on the Ipad and then mail a copy.


----------



## Paradigmzz

RCP said:


> I'm doing the demo now, reviewing it and 2 others for BP. So far I really like it. Josh did a webinar and the support service looks great. It is very nice the way you can have a customer sign right on the Ipad and then mail a copy.


Start demo tomorrow, I'll be happy to give feedback if you want.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Is 600 a yearly fee? Have you tried Pats program?


----------



## RCP

Paradigmzz said:


> Is 600 a yearly fee? Have you tried Pats program?


I can't use Pat's because I am all Mac. From the screen shots and discussions I have seen, it looks very good. And like Josh, Pat is very receptive to input and willing to make changes. I think that is important. It is $600 a year.


----------



## RCP

Paradigmzz said:


> Start demo tomorrow, I'll be happy to give feedback if you want.


I would like that very much.


----------



## PatsPainting

I have said this before - that guy's website ranks in the top 3 of my favorite painting contractors site of all time. Y.Painting and Rcon's are up there too. It's really nice and well done.

I'm really going to be putting all my eggs in one basket and that's Windows8. I have not looked into that much but I'm really hoping the fact that it has the net framework 4.5 and will be on tablets will be a score. I know this would make many software guys really happy if all they have to do is change some controls around to utilize the touch stuff. I'm still not sure how this is going to work but I have hopes 

Pat


----------



## RCP

PatsPainting said:


> I have said this before - that guy's website ranks in the top 3 of my favorite painting contractors site of all time. Y.Painting and Rcon's are up there too. It's really nice and well done.
> 
> I'm really going to be putting all my eggs in one basket and that's Windows8. I have not looked into that much but I'm really hoping the fact that it has the net framework 4.5 and will be on tablets will be a score. I know this would make many software guys really happy if all they have to do is change some controls around to utilize the touch stuff. I'm still not sure how this is going to work but I have hopes
> 
> Pat


I attended on of Josh's seminars at PDCA, he knows his stuff for sure, and he is working with Summit on the app.

Pat, what does that mean? Yours does not work on a tablet?


----------



## PatsPainting

RCP said:


> Pat, what does that mean? Yours does not work on a tablet?


I have never tested it on a windows tablet so not sure. I would think it should work if the tablet is running a full version of windows. My thinking right now is the Ipads are the thing to have and nothing really compares to it. I'm hoping when windows 8 comes out this will change.

Pat


----------



## Paradigmzz

PatsPainting said:


> I have said this before - that guy's website ranks in the top 3 of my favorite painting contractors site of all time. Y.Painting and Rcon's are up there too. It's really nice and well done.
> 
> I'm really going to be putting all my eggs in one basket and that's Windows8. I have not looked into that much but I'm really hoping the fact that it has the net framework 4.5 and will be on tablets will be a score. I know this would make many software guys really happy if all they have to do is change some controls around to utilize the touch stuff. I'm still not sure how this is going to work but I have hopes
> 
> Pat


I am contemplating getting a windows tablet if your program would work on there.


----------



## PatsPainting

Paradigmzz said:


> I am contemplating getting a windows tablet if your program would work on there.


I really don't know. I'm waiting to see a how the reviews on the Surface are. I think Tommy started a thread on this - Want.

Pat


----------



## DeanV

I think pats will run on the full windows 8 tablet (pro version??) but not on e arm based version that is the iPad competitor. 

The $600/year turned me off to even demo it. Crazy expensive IMHO. It would have to be far better than anything out there and be absolutely seamless syncing with quickbooks. Zero double data entry to be able to keep books and send stuff to accountants, etc.


----------



## straight_lines

PatsPainting said:


> I really don't know. I'm waiting to see a how the reviews on the Surface are. I think Tommy started a thread on this - Want.
> 
> Pat


Pat hopefully you can do some minor interface changes for touch and it will be good to go.


----------



## PatsPainting

What I'm hoping for, I know the new edition of visual studio should have a new set of controls for the touch stuff. Dean brought a good point. I think there are two versions of these things, one with arm processor and the pro model which uses some sort of Intel processor. Same processor found in the ultrabooks. 

Looks really cool and I'm excited about it

Pat


----------



## straight_lines

Pat MS is supposed to have been working on some sort of emulator that would allow x86 code to run on the arm hardware. 

If the new intel x86 processors are as good as everyone is suspecting then arm will go away and it will all be moot anyways. At least it will be from a software writers perspective. 

Its crazy to have to port software so it will work on a tablet.


----------



## DeanV

The merging of the ipad form and PC capabilities (either windows or Mac, I do not care this week at least), would be perfect for me. From what I have read, it does not look like Windows8 is there anymore than iOS or osX is at this point. But, I am not a tech guy, just someone who likes gadgets. Hopefully smarter guys like you and Pat will figure this all out and help me buy the right gadgets


----------



## y.painting

Paradigmzz said:


> Start demo tomorrow, I'll be happy to give feedback if you want.


Please and thank you!


----------



## Ramsden Painting

I haven't purchased the software yet but it seems interesting. As far as $600 per year, not bad at all break it down, if you pay yourself $40 per hour it would only take 15 hrs of time saved to pay for the expense, then the rest is gravy.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Steveqpp

$600.00 a year would not take 15 hours to recoop. To recoop the $600.00 if you worked by yourself would take .30 cents an hour. ($600.00 dollars / 2000 hours per man per year) Your selling price would need to be $40.30 an hour. If you have 5 painters the if would take .06 cents an hour.
I don't think that would be too hard to do. Do you? Still think $600.00 a year is a lot? Then figure how much time it saves you and that ALL goes to your bottom line. ( pure profit)

Somethin to think about.
Steve


----------



## LA Painter

$600 a year is totally insane! 

This is a basic database program. 

Somebody is way out of touch...


----------



## DeanV

If it was the perfect program but cost $600 once, maybe. Not every year. Probably not a one time shot. I do not pay that for quickbooks including payroll per year.

Maybe if I could point the iPad camera at my employees and it would automatically calculate production rates for each substrate pictured and plug it into the program and compare it to industry averages. Or if it could tell me the "going rate"


----------



## Paradigmzz

Registered for the demo Saturday, still no contact from Allbright.


----------



## Bobbo

I've seen most of those estimating app's . They all seem to just be glorified calculators ? no . If I can't just look at a job and know what amount of material is needed or how much the labor should be after almost 20 years in the biz then I'm not worth my salt !


----------



## Paradigmzz

Bobbo said:


> I've seen most of those estimating app's . They all seem to just be glorified calculators ? no . If I can't just look at a job and know what amount of material is needed or how much the labor should be after almost 20 years in the biz then I'm not worth my salt !


Agreed. But speed in bid productivity is what I am looking for. The less time I have to work on writing up bids, the more time I have to do other things, like fool around on PT:thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz

Seriously, being Able to quantitatively replicate estimations, no matter who is doing the estimating allows for business growth. If this program incorporates half the ideas pats program deals with, I think it deserves a fair shake. Most people's business will die with them; I on the other hand like the idea of being able to step out of wearing every "hat" if I want to.


----------



## NEPS.US

Any update?


----------



## Damon T

Looking forward to someone reporting on the demo. I have two friends who bought the original one-step with pc tablets, and I was not that impressed. Josh is a great business owner and salesperson, and is probably the one person who can pull off selling tablet software for a grand, and iPad software for $600. I'll be sticking to my $10 app and my yellow legal pad for now. As for signing on the spot, I've found that Pre-printed standard exterior scope sheets, with the flexibility of adding a few changes on site, are very helpful for writing things up on the spot and leaving with the customers. Then I don't have to bother trying to deal with writing up their bid later at home, dealing with 15 other things at the same time.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

RCP said:


> I'm doing the demo now, reviewing it and 2 others for BP. So far I really like it. Josh did a webinar and the support service looks great. It is very nice the way you can have a customer sign right on the Ipad and then mail a copy.


Chris, which ones are you demoing?

Are they all Mac friendly?

Thomas, I'm glad you are on this and am looking forward and hoping you find a reasonable solution.

I think the $600 is too high also. One time maybe, but annually. Lots of better places to spend $600 to make money.


----------



## RCP

Paul, the other two are Quick Painting Proposal and Propeller, both are web based, so Mac friendly. One step is an app made for the IPad and very intuitive.
As far as the price, the web based ones have free trials or basic services, but to get all the features you pay $25 to $60 a month. So $50 a month for One Step is a deal. I think Pat's is a one time fee of 49.95. 
I should have it on the blog next month.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

RCP said:


> Paul, the other two are Quick Painting Proposal and Propeller, both are web based, so Mac friendly. One step is an app made for the IPad and very intuitive.
> As far as the price, the web based ones have free trials or basic services, but to get all the features you pay $25 to $60 a month. So $50 a month for One Step is a deal. I think Pat's is a one time fee of 49.95.
> I should have it on the blog next month.



I'll check them out. 

So Pat is actually selling....I thought you were still in the Beta phase Pat. If I wasn't all Mac I wouldn't hesitate to buy it from you to muck around with.

My interest in this a way to build data and resources to look back on which in turn should offer more consistency that you can tweak with better confidence.

.


----------



## Rbriggs82

The ability to have them sign right on the iPad is an awesome feature. I'm looking forward to your review.


----------



## DeanV

There are a bunch of iPad apps that allow for signatures on documents. If you can get it into a PDF format, you can get it signed easily.


----------



## Steveqpp

RCP said:


> Paul, the other two are Quick Painting Proposal and Propeller, both are web based, so Mac friendly. .


Thanks Chris and Dean Quick Painting Proposal prints out the proposal as a PDF file.

Steve


----------



## Xmark

Rbriggs82 said:


> The ability to have them sign right on the iPad is an awesome feature. I'm looking forward to your review.


I haven't closed a deal on the spot(or even tried to) in several years.how many contractors would want to do an estimate and try to close at the time of the first meeting? that just sounds ridiculous to me. most people like to mull it over and get a few more estimates before making a decision. i see zero use for an ipad when doing estimates. writing down your measurements and taking it home to do is likely the best method for 99% of painters. then you can easily convert to pdf and email to customer.


----------



## straight_lines

Xmark said:


> I haven't closed a deal on the spot(or even tried to) in several years.how many contractors would want to do an estimate and try to close at the time of the first meeting? that just sounds ridiculous to me. most people like to mull it over and get a few more estimates before making a decision. i see zero use for an ipad when doing estimates. writing down your measurements and taking it home to do is likely the best method for 99% of painters. then you can easily convert to pdf and email to customer.


Most salesmen want to do a one call close. Why would you not try and close right then?


----------



## Xmark

straight_lines said:


> Most salesmen want to do a one call close. Why would you not try and close right then?


selling a comprehensive service like painting is much different than selling something like a vacuum cleaner.People like to take their time and get other estimates before they make the decision. often times I only meet the husband or wife while their significant other is not present. they most assuredly like to talk to each other before deciding. take a poll and ask contractors which percentage of estimates they close at the first meeting with a prospective customer. i'll bet that it is a very very low percentage.


----------



## RCP

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'll check them out.
> 
> So Pat is actually selling....I thought you were still in the Beta phase Pat. If I wasn't all Mac I wouldn't hesitate to buy it from you to muck around with.
> 
> My interest in this a way to build data and resources to look back on which in turn should offer more consistency that you can tweak with better confidence.
> 
> .


Pretty much, once you have your labor and production rates set, it is just a matter of adding in the scope of work to produce a very professional looking proposal.



Xmark said:


> I haven't closed a deal on the spot(or even tried to) in several years.how many contractors would want to do an estimate and try to close at the time of the first meeting? that just sounds ridiculous to me. most people like to mull it over and get a few more estimates before making a decision. i see zero use for an ipad when doing estimates. writing down your measurements and taking it home to do is likely the best method for 99% of painters. then you can easily convert to pdf and email to customer.


You can do it either way, that's the beauty of it.


----------



## RCP

Xmark said:


> selling a comprehensive service like painting is much different than selling something like a vacuum cleaner.People like to take their time and get other estimates before they make the decision. often times I only meet the husband or wife while their significant other is not present. they most assuredly like to talk to each other before deciding. take a poll and ask contractors which percentage of estimates they close at the first meeting with a prospective customer. i'll bet that it is a very very low percentage.


Here is the poll.


----------



## straight_lines

Xmark said:


> selling a comprehensive service like painting is much different than selling something like a vacuum cleaner.People like to take their time and get other estimates before they make the decision. often times I only meet the husband or wife while their significant other is not present. they most assuredly like to talk to each other before deciding. take a poll and ask contractors which percentage of estimates they close at the first meeting with a prospective customer. i'll bet that it is a very very low percentage.


You misread what I posted. I am not a professional full time salesmen. I do things differently, and rarely ever close on a job the first visit. 

A salesmen will do everything they can to get a contract signed before they leave an appointment. It doesn't make sense not to really when you are doing unit based estimating. Why would you give them time to consider one of your competitors?


----------



## Steveqpp

Paradigmzz said:


> Start demo tomorrow, I'll be happy to give feedback if you want.


What was your feed back? How is it working for you


----------



## premierpainter

We used One Step a while ago. Very poor customer support. Did not like the format and I thought it was a glorified calculator. 
Don't mind the $600, but I don't think its worth it.


----------



## Mr. Milola

Yea even though the $600 annual cost would be absorbed into your overhead costs, and "pay for itself" it's still way overpriced. I like to be able to customize my bids, write in terms for job-specific issues, write in contract language, etc. So I made my estimate template using MS Word. It's not always the most flexible, but more flexible than software that someone else designed.


----------



## gbpainting

Mr. Milola said:


> Yea even though the $600 annual cost would be absorbed into your overhead costs, and "pay for itself" it's still way overpriced. I like to be able to customize my bids, write in terms for job-specific issues, write in contract language, etc. So I made my estimate template using MS Word. It's not always the most flexible, but more flexible than software that someone else designed.


Hey do you know any app for iPad that you can write an estimate ? Lmk please


----------



## Xmark

gbpainting said:


> Hey do you know any app for iPad that you can write an estimate ? Lmk please


this software looks promising but was far too was too expensive before. marge is now marketing it as a cloud based program for $20/month


http://www.paintestimating.com/new/index.php


----------



## Damon T

http://www.bratapps.com/

Their paint app is pretty good, and cheap at $10. I've had many discussions with the developer and he has been extremely responsive in fixing bugs and adding features. It's almost like having my own app developer on staff! Easy to use.


----------



## Handymantim

Trying Pats program. Would be nice if it was compatible with OpenOffice Suite instead of just MS Word and Excel


----------



## Finn

Yep
I have an android tablet and im gonna get a laptop just for pats program alone.


----------



## PatsPainting

Handymantim said:


> Trying Pats program. Would be nice if it was compatible with OpenOffice Suite instead of just MS Word and Excel


I dunno about OpenOffice Suite never goofed with it, not sure how much control I would have either in the the .net environment. In the process now of creating proposals and invoices directly to pdf, have the proposals part done just need to finish the invoice part. This way you won't need Microsoft Office yo create proposals and invoices. You still will have much more options if you use Office with all the formatting stuff. 




Finn said:


> Yep
> I have an android tablet and im gonna get a laptop just for pats program alone.


I would hold off, and wait to see how the windows 8 does, I think it's being released later this month. I have already tested the program in the 32 and 64 bit version of windows 8 in a virtual machine and it worked great. However I'm not sure yet on windows 8 as it was pretty weird to what we are used to. Guess time will tell if its a bust or not.

Pat


----------



## Paint and Hammer

PatsPainting said:


> I would hold off, and wait to see how the windows 8 does, I think it's being released later this month. I have already tested the program in the 32 and 64 bit version of windows 8 in a virtual machine and it worked great. However I'm not sure yet on windows 8 as it was pretty weird to what we are used to. Guess time will tell if its a bust or not.
> 
> Pat



Pat if you ate more 'Apple's' we'd be much closer friends.


----------



## DeanV

Paint and Hammer said:


> Pat if you ate more 'Apple's' we'd be much closer friends.


I am in the process of switching over the the dark (apple) side as well. Just need to figure out if quickbooks will run well in a virtual machine and if so, I will be switching. I might wait and see if Windows8 pro is the real deal or a bust as well. Pretty much have my mind made up though, I got MacBook Air for the kids and wife this year which puts me as the only windows user in the house now.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

DeanV said:


> I am in the process of switching over the the dark (apple) side as well. Just need to figure out if quickbooks will run well in a virtual machine and if so, I will be switching. I might wait and see if Windows8 pro is the real deal or a bust as well. Pretty much have my mind made up though, I got MacBook Air for the kids and wife this year which puts me as the only windows user in the house now.


You guys (Americans) are lucky this way.

QB is not supported in Canada unless you use their web based program. My book keeper is just setting this up now so I have nothing to report on it as of yet. (it doesn't do employee hours)


----------



## PatsPainting

Paint and Hammer said:


> Pat if you ate more 'Apple's' we'd be much closer friends.


lol - last time I goofed with an apple was in the early 80's when my dad brought home an apple 2+. Ironically what I remember was fooling around with BASIC which is what this program is written in. The .net version. 

Pat


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Can you load Parallels on an ipad? If so you might be able to run Pats program, I am pretty sure you can do this from a macair.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

MikeCalifornia said:


> Can you load Parallels on an ipad? If so you might be able to run Pats program, I am pretty sure you can do this from a macair.


True, but you then you also have to buy the OS and update both there on in....that's a pain.


----------



## DeanV

I have a small army of dead windows computers. I could move a copy of windows 7 to virtual box I think and run stuff from there. I have a couple vm apps on the iPad, but I do not think I can load programs into that windows environment. Maybe if I pay for extra it would be an option. Not sure.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Damon T said:


> http://www.bratapps.com/
> 
> Their paint app is pretty good, and cheap at $10. I've had many discussions with the developer and he has been extremely responsive in fixing bugs and adding features. It's almost like having my own app developer on staff! Easy to use.


Now this app looks great. Has the ability to email in pdf, save customer info, adjust percentages, etc. At $10 looks like any of the other good ones out there. I like the look of pats program and has more to offer, but I am a mac user and cannot make myself buy a laptop just to use the program. Ipad would be my choice going forward.


----------



## PatsPainting

MikeCalifornia said:


> Now this app looks great. Has the ability to email in pdf, save customer info, adjust percentages, etc. At $10 looks like any of the other good ones out there. I like the look of pats program and has more to offer, but I am a mac user and cannot make myself buy a laptop just to use the program. Ipad would be my choice going forward.


I have looked at that one too, looks awesome. If I had a Ipad I would be tempted to give it a shot. Can't beat the $10.00 price tag either. Plus Damon has pretty much tested all the programs out there and for him to give great reviews says something.

Pat


----------



## Damon T

PatsPainting said:


> I have looked at that one too, looks awesome. If I had a Ipad I would be tempted to give it a shot. Can't beat the $10.00 price tag either. Plus Damon has pretty much tested all the programs out there and for him to give great reviews says something.
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat! You're too kind! I like simple and straightforward, as I don't have time to learn something as extensive as the PDCA Pacer program, which looked amazing if you had a month or more to learn it. I'm sorry I wasn't able to test yours, being a Mac guy, it looks robust. I continue to find bugs in the ipad app, but like I said, the developer is great about fixing things.


----------



## DeanV

I have that ipad app as well. I like it, but do not use it much yet. Everytime there is an update, there seems to be a fix for a calculation issue which does not help me trust the output as accurate.


----------



## Xmark

DeanV said:


> I have that ipad app as well. I like it, but do not use it much yet. Everytime there is an update, there seems to be a fix for a calculation issue which does not help me trust the output as accurate.


i honestly don't see how a tablet can be used effectively when doing an estimate. i bring my laser measurer,and write the data down on paper. in the mean time you still have to BS with the homeowner while you are multi-tasking. 

what's your system?


----------



## DeanV

I always enter stuff into QB at the office. I personally do not like to do a final estimate on site. I use a laser measurer and store all take off notes in evernote.


----------



## Finn

Ive tried a lot of estimate software over the years and nothing has been as specific and painter oreintated as pats. From what i have seen on the screen shots. I cant use it on my android tablet, but i will buy a notebook with windows on it just to use it.

Pat you really need to take something for that heartburn ;-)


----------



## PatsPainting

Finn said:


> Ive tried a lot of estimate software over the years and nothing has been as specific and painter oreintated as pats. From what i have seen on the screen shots. I cant use it on my android tablet, but i will buy a notebook with windows on it just to use it.
> 
> Pat you really need to take something for that heartburn ;-)


Thanks Brian

lol on the heartburn - Not sure what was up that day but I was on fire. That was like my fifth time recording the damn thing. The last time i just said fook it.

I would really hold off on the laptop if you can and wait to see what windows 8 tablets will look like. The program was really not designed for on the spot estimates, I'm sure you can use it this way but might be a pain luggin all that equipment around. Like I said in a previous post, I'm working on printing directly to pdfs and you will be able to email with in the program. Having Office will still be better though.

Another reason is I would hate for you to go through all this trouble and then find out that the program is not really for you. I pretty much believe that 80% of the people that buy these programs eventually stop using them for some reason or another. Nothing beats a custom made excel spread sheet or quickbooks. I hope mine is different but I doubt it. This is one reason why I only charge a one time fee of $50.00. If you stop using it its not going to kill you. At least I hope not.

Pat


----------



## mpminter

Pat, do you have forms that you take with you on your estimate appointment to make sure you gather all the info your spread sheet needs to generate an accurate number? I hate getting home from an appointment and then realizing I forgot to measure something...


----------



## PatsPainting

mpminter said:


> Pat, do you have forms that you take with you on your estimate appointment to make sure you gather all the info your spread sheet needs to generate an accurate number? I hate getting home from an appointment and then realizing I forgot to measure something...


I have a few that come with the program. They are not the greatest but seem to work ok for me. Allot of time I make my notes not necessarily based off of measurements but just sizing it up. I break down my notes by the side or if interior by the room. And I abbreviate everything. Like 2D2P prep siding - meaning 2 days 2 people to prep this side of the siding. 1D1P paint siding and so on.

Here are the forms, they are in excel format. I had to save them as a 2003 workbook as this forum only supports .xls format and not the new xlsx for uploading.

Pat


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Any updates on the One Step App???


----------



## RCP

Brat wasn't out when I started my review article, but it does look good.


----------



## Xmark

RCP said:


> Brat wasn't out when I started my review article, but it does look good.


check this program out. it's cloud based. it's the easiest estimating program i've seen yet. $20/month and cloud based. you can use an ipad. tell me what you think.



http://www.paintestimating.com/new/index.php


----------



## RCP

Yes, that looks like a good one as well. I saw Marge demoing it a Las Vegas PDCA last year.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Xmark said:


> check this program out. it's cloud based. it's the easiest estimating program i've seen yet. $20/month and cloud based. you can use an ipad. tell me what you think.
> 
> http://www.paintestimating.com/new/index.php


No offense wasn't for me tried couple months was a PITA not organized enough but hey to each his own...great customer service and liked the proposal. Just to get all the data and rates setup wasn't to user friendly at least for me. For the money and ease of use Brat app is hard to beat.


----------



## Xmark

thinkpainting/nick said:


> No offense wasn't for me tried couple months was a PITA not organized enough but hey to each his own...great customer service and liked the proposal. Just to get all the data and rates setup wasn't to user friendly at least for me. For the money and ease of use Brat app is hard to beat.


i only watched the videos and it looked good. i did worry that the rates might be difficult to arrive at immediately. I've never recorded production rates so that could literally take months and months to figure out.

i don't own an ipad and brat doesn't have any free trials or demo's that i can view on my PC. i think a good estimating program should also have nice looking looking detailed proposals and invoices. they should also be easily emailed to a customer (CLIENT}.:thumbsup:

-can you customize proposals and invoices with brat?


----------



## Damon T

Xmark said:


> i only watched the videos and it looked good. i did worry that the rates might be difficult to arrive at immediately. I've never recorded production rates so that could literally take months and months to figure out.
> 
> i don't own an ipad and brat doesn't have any free trials or demo's that i can view on my PC. i think a good estimating program should also have nice looking looking detailed proposals and invoices. they should also be easily emailed to a customer (CLIENT}.:thumbsup:
> 
> -can you customize proposals and invoices with brat?


There is no invoice but there are many good forms, including an estimate, a summary report, a detailed line item breakdown per room, lots of other reports, and apparently it keeps track of a deposit taken, have never used that feature. It also has a discount feature where you can apply a discount percentage, and it will show that line item on the estimate. You can add your logo although my logo ends up being taller than it should. 

If you get an iPad getting the app is a no brainer. The production rates aren't bad, although the author encourages you and I agree to tweak them as you see fit. There is also the ability to add your own custom items to the cost data. Of course if you get the app you can thank me too cuz I've made many suggestions the developer has incorporated and fixed. ;-)


----------



## Paradigmzz

I forgot I had purchasrd brat app. I spent some time yesterday with it. 


I wish Pat would crossplatform his app. I only have macs and ipads.I think he has something going there...


----------



## DeanV

Paradigmzz said:


> I forgot I had purchasrd brat app. I spent some time yesterday with it.
> 
> 
> I wish Pat would crossplatform his app. I only have macs and ipads.I think he has something going there...



Yep, Apple hatred is a sad thing:jester: Come on Pat, help Mac fans out. QB is the only reason my office computer is not a Mac. 

I think Pat's program on iOS would be great.


----------



## Paradigmzz

I would pay a monthly cost for it. The alternatives are kinda ho-hum. Go get rich on royalties Pat! You can go sip mai tais with mitch at the casinos in florida and be a baller contemplating energy!

You could be living the high life, and im not talking the Miller high life...


----------



## PatsPainting

Just wondering for all the mac users. I remember when I first started goofing with computers in the late 80's to early 90's and every time I would go into egghead, or comp usa there would be rows and rows of windows software and just a few for macs. This was one of the main reasons I never goofed around with macs. Even today it seems that way when I walk into Bestbuy and see rows of windows computers and just a few for the mac stuff.

I guess what I'm wondering is, how often to you run into a situation where a particular software is only available for windows? I would think this is somewhat a common issue. Not for the major players in software but for all those little off the wall types of stuff. 

Pat


----------



## DeanV

I am not a power user and have always had pc's. No gaming. Qb is probably the largest program I run. 

The only computers I have switched to macs are mac airs for wife and kids.

The only thing that bothers me is qb for mac is a lesser version and I am not sure about payroll compatibility. Qb online is also not compatible with the regular qb. I just cannot loose 5 years of job costing and time records for projects to switch to online and I am used to the premier contractor edition of qb.

So, for me lack of software is a problem, but only in qb. For my family and personal use, no problems that I can see.


----------



## Damon T

DeanV said:


> Yep, Apple hatred is a sad thing:jester: Come on Pat, help Mac fans out. QB is the only reason my office computer is not a Mac.
> 
> I think Pat's program on iOS would be great.


My office computer is a Mac, I just run windows on a partition of the hard drive for QB.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Damon T said:


> My office computer is a Mac, I just run windows on a partition of the hard drive for QB.


I was thinking of doing that to my MacBook but was scared of how it would effect the overall performance. How has it worked for you?


----------



## RCP

PatsPainting said:


> Just wondering for all the mac users. I remember when I first started goofing with computers in the late 80's to early 90's and every time I would go into egghead, or comp usa there would be rows and rows of windows software and just a few for macs. This was one of the main reasons I never goofed around with macs. Even today it seems that way when I walk into Bestbuy and see rows of windows computers and just a few for the mac stuff.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is, how often to you run into a situation where a particular software is only available for windows? I would think this is somewhat a common issue. Not for the major players in software but for all those little off the wall types of stuff.
> 
> Pat


Pat,
In my work in the schools and my current job, I work with both and many types of software. Most software companies anymore offer both OS.
What I find to be more of a problem is software keeping up with the OS. We have been faced several times with the choice of upgrading and having to buy new software or not upgrading to keep an expensive program running.

Although there are many cloud based programs, you can still have issues because you can't upgrade the browser on the current OS.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

PatsPainting said:


> Just wondering for all the mac users. I remember when I first started goofing with computers in the late 80's to early 90's and every time I would go into egghead, or comp usa there would be rows and rows of windows software and just a few for macs. This was one of the main reasons I never goofed around with macs. Even today it seems that way when I walk into Bestbuy and see rows of windows computers and just a few for the mac stuff.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is, how often to you run into a situation where a particular software is only available for windows? I would think this is somewhat a common issue. Not for the major players in software but for all those little off the wall types of stuff.
> 
> Pat


I find that I can not get QB or payroll software unless I install a windows parallel system on my Mac and then I'd have to download a anti virus software. While I'm still slow I think I will do it myself and when I get a little busier I will purchase a pc just to make life a bit easier for business even though I do love my Mac


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

PatsPainting said:


> Just wondering for all the mac users. I remember when I first started goofing with computers in the late 80's to early 90's and every time I would go into egghead, or comp usa there would be rows and rows of windows software and just a few for macs. This was one of the main reasons I never goofed around with macs. Even today it seems that way when I walk into Bestbuy and see rows of windows computers and just a few for the mac stuff.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is, how often to you run into a situation where a particular software is only available for windows? I would think this is somewhat a common issue. Not for the major players in software but for all those little off the wall types of stuff.
> 
> Pat


Bought my son a Mac tried it few times great for photos video etc.. Then I discovered the iPad and my journey began. Truthfully I rather have a PC that works like a iPad. I've tried all the apps to run excel, word etc and just not the same for me anyway. Quick office is a app that works better than most for Microsoft office but still very buggy.

Dropbox Evernote are good but still not a PC. Just my take but hell I'm a dinosaur I'm sure the young guys love there macs.


----------



## RCP

This may be going off topic, but relative. Last year I started a new job, I work for a consortium that provides technology training and support to schools. Yesterday I was in a meeting with the people that develop and direct technology for the schools across the state. Schools are deploying Chromebooks at an astonishing rate because of a one to one initiative.

There is a huge push to have each student to have access to the internet, whether it be a school issued device or their own on a school network. 


The students that will be graduating will not have the issues of different operating systems, most work will be web based, sure there will still be a market for certain software for more complex tasks, but the future is in the cloud, like it or not.


----------



## PatsPainting

RCP said:


> The students that will be graduating will not have the issues of different operating systems, most work will be web based, sure there will still be a market for certain software for more complex tasks, but the future is in the cloud, like it or not.


I dunno, I think they will always have their place. One thing about the cloud stuff is not everyone is all excited to have all their stuff on some one else's server. I'm one of those. I like my crap on my pc only. I like the fact that I'm in complete control of accessing my stuff. Not depended on a server that I have no control over.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting

Also by the replies here it seems that in general if you are a mac user. At one time or another you will run into an issue of something not being up to par or not available compared to being a windows user.

Pat


----------



## Xmark

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno, I think they will always have their place. One thing about the cloud stuff is not everyone is all excited to have all their stuff on some one else's server. I'm one of those. I like my crap on my pc only. I like the fact that I'm in complete control of accessing my stuff. Not depended on a server that I have no control over.
> 
> Pat


i agree with that. i use quickbooks online which is cloud based. once i stop paying the $20/month i don't own my "stuff" anymore. i think i'm going to purchase the software and get out of the cloud.


----------



## RCP

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno, I think they will always have their place. One thing about the cloud stuff is not everyone is all excited to have all their stuff on some one else's server. I'm one of those. I like my crap on my pc only. I like the fact that I'm in complete control of accessing my stuff. Not depended on a server that I have no control over.
> 
> Pat


I agree, it is a balancing act. I like to be able to access all my "stuff" from any computer. There are certain things you would want control over.


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> This may be going off topic, but relative. Last year I started a new job, I work for a consortium that provides technology training and support to schools. Yesterday I was in a meeting with the people that develop and direct technology for the schools across the state. Schools are deploying Chromebooks at an astonishing rate because of a one to one initiative.
> 
> There is a huge push to have each student to have access to the internet, whether it be a school issued device or their own on a school network.
> 
> 
> The students that will be graduating will not have the issues of different operating systems, most work will be web based, sure there will still be a market for certain software for more complex tasks, but the future is in the cloud, like it or not.


Around here the schools hand out ipads to the younger kids and laptops to the kids past 4th grade.


----------



## Paradigmzz

PatsPainting said:


> Also by the replies here it seems that in general if you are a mac user. At one time or another you will run into an issue of something not being up to par or not available compared to being a windows user.
> 
> Pat


I know more mac users that used to be pc users than the other way around. Im one of them. I use microsoft office for mac and have not had issues. I also run qb for mac.


----------



## Xmark

RCP said:


> I agree, it is a balancing act. I like to be able to access all my "stuff" from any computer. There are certain things you would want control over.


i've never used it yet but isn't dropbox sort of your own cloud?


*What is Dropbox?*
Dropbox is software that links all of your computers together via a single
folder. It’s the easiest way to back up and sync files between computers.
The Dropbox Desktop Application is software that watches a folder on your
desktop computer and syncs any changes to the web and to your other
computers.
The Dropbox Website allows you to access your files on any computer from
a web browser. You can also use the Dropbox website to share your files or
folders with others.
*The Dropbox mobile website and Dropbox for mobile devices allow you
to connect to your Dropbox from your pocket, so you can take your files
with you wherever you go.*
Is it for me?
Transferring data between computers usually requires uploading via web forms,
connecting to network drives, carrying around thumb drives, or sending emails
with attachments to yourself and others. Dropbox makes all of these methods
obsolete. If you're looking for a better way to transfer data over the internet or
are just looking for a way to improve productivity within your team, Dropbox is
for you.


----------



## DeanV

Dropbox is kind of a hybrid. Cloud storage with a real copy on you computer. Maybe best of both worlds for storage.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Damon T said:


> There is no invoice but there are many good forms, including an estimate, a summary report, a detailed line item breakdown per room, lots of other reports, and apparently it keeps track of a deposit taken, have never used that feature. It also has a discount feature where you can apply a discount percentage, and it will show that line item on the estimate. You can add your logo although my logo ends up being taller than it should.
> 
> If you get an iPad getting the app is a no brainer. The production rates aren't bad, although the author encourages you and I agree to tweak them as you see fit. There is also the ability to add your own custom items to the cost data. Of course if you get the app you can thank me too cuz I've made many suggestions the developer has incorporated and fixed. ;-)


Hello Nick,

We do have plans for exporting an estimate to another format in a near future update. Right now we are working to release a new update that has some great new features and fixes to know bugs. With the new update, you will be able to have multiple estimates per client, and you can have your client sign their estimates right on the iPad.

Our app is approaching it's one year anniversary, and we continue to make improvements and grow our app with the requests of our customers.

I want to make sure that you know you can change wording on the estimate such as, the Disclaimer, Warranty, and Email Body by going to the "The Painting Company" screen scrolling down the screen, and edit the current text or replacing it all together with your own.

Hope that helps and watch for future updates with some awesome improvements and new features.

Jon

Support Team

http://www.bratapps.com

BratApps is your premiere provider of full featured apps for the mobile professional.


----------



## Xmark

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Hello Nick,
> 
> We do have plans for exporting an estimate to another format in a near future update. Right now we are working to release a new update that has some great new features and fixes to know bugs. With the new update, you will be able to have multiple estimates per client, and you can have your client sign their estimates right on the iPad.
> 
> Our app is approaching it's one year anniversary, and we continue to make improvements and grow our app with the requests of our customers.
> 
> I want to make sure that you know you can change wording on the estimate such as, the Disclaimer, Warranty, and Email Body by going to the "The Painting Company" screen scrolling down the screen, and edit the current text or replacing it all together with your own.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps and watch for future updates with some awesome improvements and new features.
> 
> Jon
> 
> Support Team
> 
> http://www.bratapps.com
> 
> BratApps is your premiere provider of full featured apps for the mobile professional.


you should incorporate an invoice with your app. it's often just a change in name from an estimate form. 5% gst (tax) for canadians would be nice too. the ability to send invoice to the client in pdf form is a necessity obviously.

you should have a video or a more expansive preview of the program. the pictures you show are too small and should have the option of going full screen.

thanks.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Xmark said:


> you should incorporate an invoice with your app. it's often just a change in name from an estimate form. 5% gst (tax) for canadians would be nice too. the ability to send invoice to the client in pdf form is a necessity obviously.
> 
> you should have a video or a more expansive preview of the program. the pictures you show are too small and should have the option of going full screen.
> 
> thanks.


?? Not sure what that means I just posted a reply they (brat apps)sent me for updates to there proposal.


----------



## Xmark

thinkpainting/nick said:


> ?? Not sure what that means I just posted a reply they (brat apps)sent me for updates to there proposal.



my bad,i thought you were with brat apps in some capacity...i missed the hellow nick...an introduction is always nice when copy and pasting.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Xmark said:


> my bad,i thought you were with brat apps in some capacity...i missed the hellow nick...an introduction is always nice when copy and pasting.


If you read the whole post it's says Jon Bratapps support team....I hear ya though next time ill give a introduction. I do agree though and they are working on invoice. The forms they do provide are good for a 10 dollar app.


----------



## BPC

Has anyone tried pep cloud I am now and wondering if anyone is using it.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

BPC said:


> Has anyone tried pep cloud I am now and wondering if anyone is using it.


Double post woops


----------



## DrakeB

Forgive this reply being to a year old topic, but:

I noticed some people talking about availability of programs on Macs vs. PCs. I taught myself how to port PC programs to Mac years ago using a tool called "Wine." It's not an emulator like Parallels (which slow down computing power massively).

If you guys ever need a program ported to Macs (not iOS, so no phone or iPad apps) let me know, I might be willing to do it for a small fee. I wouldn't charge up front, just upon delivery of working product. I'm not really in the business, just figured I'd offer if it'd be helpful to anyone.


----------



## richmondpainting

BPC said:


> Has anyone tried pep cloud I am now and wondering if anyone is using it.


I'm using pep cloud and really like it..finally doing estimates on the spot...and the best part is I don't get home and have to write a ton of estimated. .. there already done!!


----------



## Repaint Florida

i've been using Estimate Works - Paint Pro 4 and love it


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

richmondpainting said:


> I'm using pep cloud and really like it..finally doing estimates on the spot...and the best part is I don't get home and have to write a ton of estimated. .. there already done!!


For commercial takeoffs?? I used it in the past Marge is a great lady and the Ebid is great but the estimating part is way to cumbersome and hard to get on point for production rate / sq ft .


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Repaint Florida said:


> i've been using Estimate Works - Paint Pro 4 and love it


It is a very good program been using it since it first came out. Consulted with Dawave when it was in being built as did couple others here's as well I beleive. Very easy to use the rate builder is great , the proposal in word and all the reports it builds are great as well. It's what I use to double check my own estimates . If it had Ebid like PEP it would be a home run that is a cool feature.


----------



## richmondpainting

thinkpainting/nick said:


> For commercial takeoffs?? I used it in the past Marge is a great lady and the Ebid is great but the estimating part is way to cumbersome and hard to get on point for production rate / sq ft .


I use plan swift for commercial take offs....as far as pep cloud I run everything hourly and skip the proposal page...I'd like to use production rates but I never have and barley have time for the estimating...let alone to recreate the wheel.....Maybe some day though...


----------

